# My horrible hamster experience of the day....... ;(



## LillyFudge (Mar 9, 2013)

So as you probably don't know, I have two hamsters, dwarf hamsters. They were litter mates, always got along. About a week and a half ago, I noticed XL (Xing Lee) was becoming less active. She would rarely come out of the igloo, and it looked like she was starting to hoard food and nest. Today, I look in the cage, and under the water bottle lays Miko, motionless. I looked a little closer and it was clear she had been killed horribly. I'm not going to get into details, but it was very, very, disturbing. (If you want to know exactly what happened, just ask, and I'll say. But otherwise, I don't wanna disturb your day.) It was clear that Xing killed Miko. I went to clean out their cage, it was clear that Xing had been hoarding things and building a nest. I'm thinking she may be pregnant, and close to delivery. All of a sudden she's being really hyperactive. Just to let you know- a couple years ago I dealt with an accidental litter. It seems that right before delivery they get really, like, weird and hyper. They also get violent. I loved Miko dearly, and I miss her so much.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've heard of this happening. Hamsters can be so unpredictable sometimes.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jluckie (Feb 27, 2013)

So very sad! I'm sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LillyFudge (Mar 9, 2013)

I know right! That's part of the reason why I like rats better.


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. The cycle of life is meaningful but can be so cruel and unsettling. Hope you are able to ignore the instincts and still deeply care for XL!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how sad and horrified you must be feeling. It is likely XL is pregnant? How long have you had them?


----------



## LillyFudge (Mar 9, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how sad and horrified you must be feeling. It is likely XL is pregnant? How long have you had them?


I've had her for just over two weeks. Since the dwarf gestation period is 18-21 days, and close to the time they give birth they become violent, this is why I think she's pregnant.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

This is why I only get long hair teddy bears and only one at a time... xD
Never had a issue with a long haired teddy. Always sweet as can be!


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. It may not have happened though if the hamsters had had at least 360 square inches of space each (the size of a 20 gallon long tank). So they would have needed 720 square inches. Even though dwarves can be housed together, if they are in too small of a space they will fight to the death. Even if they are litter mates.

I hope it all goes well, and she's not pregnant though!  

Here are some links to help you if she is pregnant:
• Pregnancy Crash Course: http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=61545 
• Signs of a Pregnant Hamster: http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=73373


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry, that must have been horrifying. I've never had hamsters but dwarf hamsters are certainly just plain adorable. I never thought of them as being capable of that, but that's just my ignorance I guess.


----------

